# There is no such thing as an "Overdose" of fish!



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Late report..... Had the chance to to fish with some of my <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1247525986_0>good friends Ric, Dennis, Charles, Shelby, Strick, and myself a week or so ago. The b<SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1247525986_1 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">ottom fishing was still on fire. We got our bait that morning and headed out on Ric's 2008 48' Viking, "Overdose". That boat is a fishing machine. Cruise 28 knots. A true battle wagon for bottom and offshore fishing. The fish box is small but with three livewells, we can bring an extra fish box or two and make due. Stuck to bottom jerking in 160' to 290' of water tring to only keep the bigger fish. Ended the day with 30 grouper(Gags, yellowedge, scamps), 12 snapper, 6 jacks, and a few odds and ends. These guys are fish-<SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1247525986_2 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">killing machines. Great fisherman and wonderful friends. Everyone had a great time I can not wait to go with these guys again. Thanks again everyone for a fun trip. Live and dead baits seemed to work about the same. Good luck to everyone, have fun, and be safe out there. Sorry for thelate report; I have been fishing a lot lately. 

One of the yellowedge:










Nice amberjack:





































Mess of fish back at the dock:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

nice mess of fish for sure.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

That's a damn nice trip


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

I need those bottom numbers...


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

I need those bottom numbers...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a fine mess of fish there delynn. way to pull'em up!!:clap


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! Great mess o'fish


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Nice Catch!


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

That's easily 600lbs of fish!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations on an epic trip. You failed to mention the next day you caught an 84lb AJ to win the Sertoma tournament. That Viking is a fine boat, hope there is room for me one day.

Roger


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Capt. Rog you are always welcome on any boat i'm on. We do make a good team. Thanks for all the help over the years. By the way everyone. Capt. Rog was the first person to show me the ropesoffshore and is still teaching me to deep sea fish. He's the best. Greatcaptain and the best friend a person can have. Thanks buddy. Yeah Strick he has a harness on because some of my clients have a little age on them but they are still doing the best they can. Not to mention the 250 lb shark he had just pulled up to the boat that kicked his butt. He had sweat popping out on top of his sweat. Fun to watch, am i'm glad I was not on the rod. I was the wimpy one on the boat. I just pushed throttles, barked commands,watched, and laughed. I love when I tell them to turn his head and reel hard as they are pinned to the rail and screaming I CANN'T!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I like how he has the harness on for a 25lb king. WEAK!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That is a very nice boat. I know Rick M. My mother and his wife are really good friends. Congrats on a great catch and Rick if your reading this I sure would like to go on a fishing trip like this one.oke


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

great job i agree sometimes there is no such thing as a overdose, Did grouper regs go back to 5 fish per angler? Cause if so i fell bad about letting some of those grouper back last week.Not trying to derail at all not my intention i just can't keep up with all the new regs.

TIM


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell of a haul guys, nice job...


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Delynn is one helluva captain and sure knows how to find the fish and create an enjoyable fishing experience! The smile on that gentleman's face says it all. Awesome box of fish, guys!:clap:clap


----------

